# Online therapy vs. in person



## Fredderika (Mar 27, 2014)

Lately I have been coming to the conclusion that I need to do something about my mental health situation, and therapy seems like the most obvious answer. The problem is that I cannot imagine ever opening up to someone in-person about my problems. 

I know there are options whereby you can obtain a therapist over the internet, and communicate by texting or emailing, even phone calls and video calls. That seems like it would be much easier for me to do. So I'm wondering, has anyone tried this? Does it work well, or is in-person therapy better?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It certainly can be frightening asking for help initially and it is a stage we all go through. Going to see someone in person or attending a support group is usually how a lot of people do it. If that is way too invasive you can maybe try finding someone here or online somewhere else to vent a little bit and to get some advice and test the waters before plunging in so to speak. It's kind of a small, but in no means trivial step, in your journey to get better. 

I was seeing a therapist and sometimes I was not able to see him so we would do our sessions over the phone, but I much preferred actually seeing him. Regardless, there are a lot of therapists that do skype/phone therapy. Due your diligence in searching for the right person, but don't be surprised if it happens that you have to go through a few therapists before you connect with the right person.


----------



## evolutionpsychology (Dec 27, 2018)

I made a phone call with Skype and made 1 session. But I am not satisfied at all. I think we need to meet face to face first. Then you can be online.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

online never worked for me as i couldn't focus as i do when facing my therapist in person. is stressful but more effective


----------

